# stretch marks and weight loss??!!



## pinkish_angel

Why is it that my stretchmarks look loads worse now I have lost some weight?! I thought my skin would tighten but they are so much more visible and saggy now urghhh!! I have also been using stretch mark cream too but its not seemed to help, if anything made them worse :wacko:


----------



## cherry_pie

I have really old stretchmarks on the backs of my arms. I was hoping if I lose some weight and tone my arms they would tighten and be less noticable too!!!! I haven't got any stretchmarks with the pregnancy, think it is because I used to be a lot bigger and lost some weight before I got pregnant.


----------



## pinkish_angel

its really annoying.. They are soooo visible now I have lost weight. The strange thing is, I had my child 5 years ago :/ Hopefully the more I lose they will improve xx


----------



## Vickie

I don't know if mine have gotten better or worse or stayed the same :shrug: I have them pretty bad all over my stomach though from my pregnancy, I think losing weight has made them go closer together :wacko:


----------



## pinkish_angel

they just seem really big and deep now where as b4 they were quite faint! :(


----------



## tobymagmire

The stretch marks are going to be there when you are loosing the weight by dieting and not by the exercise. To remove the stretch mark you need to reduce the weight by doing the exercise.


----------



## nicole_

i asked this question on a bodybuilding forum im on, and it seems mine are now more noticeable as effectively that skin is damaged and stretched beyond repair and now ive lost weight they're not stretched out so the excess skin will just sag. apparently my tummy skin should slowly regain a little elasticity over time and catch up with my body, as ive lost weight quite quickly but im sceptical. 
but oh well, i know id rather be slim and have a saggy tummy than be chubbier with less sag so im still happy :haha:


----------



## mommylee

I have been tying for 2 months to loose weight I have been exercising and on pills but nothing works, and the strechmarks I have is so ugly can bare to look at it, been useing bio-oil but doesn't seem to work


----------



## eve31

I have terrible stretch marks too and am using argan oil - it is much better than bio-oil and I can certainly see the difference now to when I started using it. It was recommended to me by my sister so I know it worked for her too - of course my marks are still very visible - its only 13 weeks since I had my little girl - but they definitely look better! I bought it from here:

https://stores.ebay.co.uk/moroccan-gift-market


----------



## jennyxx

not sure if you have tried this product but Palmers (the ones that make the well known coca butter cream for stretch marks) do a coca oil which is very good for marks, golly gosh does it stink, which I used on some marks that I got on my boobs and hips when my boobs grew a lot larger in a small amount of time as a teenager

this is it, not cheap but worked wonders for me, I can only see the marks very faintly now if I stretch my skin
https://www.boots.com/en/Palmers-Cocoa-Butter-Formula-Vitamin-E-Scar-Serum-30ml_955337/


----------



## jennyxx

p.s. massaging "damaged" or stretched skin helps the blood flow and therefore it to repair :)


----------



## jessickah

I had one under my left breasy and it went away using palm oil :)


----------

